# Applet und EL



## freez (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte in ein JSF View ein Applet mit einem Parameter mit Daten aus ner Bean speisen.

```
<script src="http://dl.javafx.com/1.1/dtfx.js"></script>
										<script>
											
										    javafx(
										        {
										              archive: "Bilder.jar",
										              width: 950,
										              height: 600,
										              code: "bilder.Main",
										              name: "Bilder"										              
										        } , { 
												    param: "#{bean.id}"
												    }
										        
										    );
										</script>
```

Schreibe ich 

```
param: "99"
```
funktioniert es hervorragend. mit

```
param: "#{bean.id}"
```

erhalte ich im Browser einen leeren String zwischen den Anführungszeichen. Was mache ich verkehrt?


----------



## SlaterB (11. Mai 2009)

kein Bean da oder leere Id?


----------



## freez (11. Mai 2009)

Hm, die Antwort hat mich geschockt. Das ist so trivial, daran habe ich erst mal gar nicht gedacht. Ich habe natürlich Probleme im script Tag vermutet.

Ich schaue es mir morgen gleich mal an. Danke erst mal.


----------



## freez (15. Mai 2009)

So abschliessend muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht genau weiß, woran es lag.

Jedenfalls funktioniert es schon so, wie ich es beschrieben habe.

Danke an SlaterB: manchmal muss man darauf hingewiesen werden, dass der Fehler näher liegen kann, als man eigentlich vermutet


----------

